# Testobolin 500



## Seamus68 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a 10ml bottle of "Testobolin500" from Mexico.  It's got 100mg per mil of the following: test e, test c, test acetate, propenate and unecanoate.  Anyone heard of such a thing?  isovet?


----------



## bvs (Oct 5, 2015)

Sound like the pip will be insane


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn 500mgs of test in 1 ml!? That sounds crazy


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Sounds really painful if it's real...


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 6, 2015)

*I'm sure, but question*



Iron1 said:


> Sounds really painful if it's real...


I should be ok at half a cc twice a week yao think.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes but how about you lay out the whole plan here for us. What else do you have?


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 6, 2015)

Just the testobolin500 and liquid nolva pct.  I'm getting bloodwork done prior and at 6 weeks.  This is my second cycle, the first ended 3 months ago,  25 dbol for 7 weeks 300 mwtropillar test e per week 10 weeks nolva pct.  good results.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 6, 2015)

You're definitely going to want clomid also for pct. the undecanoate in that mixture has a really long half life so I'm not positive on pct timing off the top of my head. I can look it up in a bit.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 6, 2015)

You're going to need a second vial, clomid, an AI, blood work....


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Sorry forgot*



DocDePanda187123 said:


> You're going to need a second vial, clomid, an AI, blood work....



I'm sorry all I do have clomid liquid from MJR so I'm covered there and I'm getting pre bloodwork done today or tomorrow so I can post results.  I gotta read the rules here more but can I give the lab name if I find this legit?  Thanks.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 6, 2015)

Seamus68 said:


> I'm sorry all I do have clomid liquid from MJR so I'm covered there and I'm getting pre bloodwork done today or tomorrow so I can post results.  I gotta read the rules here more but can I give the lab name if I find this legit?  Thanks.



Lab reviews and questions are to be made in the underground forum.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 6, 2015)

Agree with doc...rock on...


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 6, 2015)

IMO sounds like someone trying to push their product... specifically when he mentions out of the blue "mind if I post the lab if it's legit"... If it is legit it doesn't need to be spammed on boards.  It also sounds unique, and painful.  If it is that great I'm sure this mix would make a name for itself... but then again I don't buy gear so maybe I'm just out of touch with how the world works now days.  What I do know, is that if I have some good gear, I'm not going to be posting it's name on the internet trying to get them more publicity and eventually getting them busted.


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 6, 2015)

I've tried looking and found some info on the lab I've just never used a forum to ask questions regarding this sort of material that's all.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 6, 2015)

blood levels on a 10wk cycle. i was bored at lunch.


----------



## fantasm (Oct 7, 2015)

you just order this stuff sounds kinda crazy.


----------



## sec9ret (Oct 7, 2015)

What is the benefit of having bloodwork done?


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 7, 2015)

sec9ret said:


> What is the benefit of having bloodwork done?



Long story short, so you don't die or grow boobs.


----------



## DF (Oct 7, 2015)

500mg/ml That can't feel good.


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 17, 2015)

OK now that I've done three doses it is, in fact, owie hurt.  OK seriously I've done one in the glute, one in the right thigh, and one in the left thigh all a little different.


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 17, 2015)

I've split it up.  but it still doesn't feel good.  I will say that due to the pain and hardness of the muscle I will say that I do feel better about it being gtg.  I will be sure when I get 6 weeks bloods back.  Thanks by the way.  Great Avatar.  Miss that dude.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 18, 2015)

How are the important things doing? You know, diet and training?


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 19, 2015)

Good.  Work put me out a bit so had to substitute things like crackers for wheat bread and pull tab tuna cans for grilled chicken breast while in the field because it's just easier to carry but other than having to up my calories by about 1000 per day I'm good.  Training 6 days and adding an intense squat / dead-lift workout to the routine seems like it's going to be a good cycle.  

Thanks


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 19, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> How are the important things doing? You know, diet and training?


Good.  Work put me out a bit so had to substitute things like crackers for wheat bread and pull tab tuna cans for grilled chicken breast while in the field because it's just easier to carry but other than having to up my calories by about 1000 per day I'm good.  Training 6 days and adding an intense squat / dead-lift workout to the routine seems like it's going to be a good cycle.  

Thanks


----------



## dekker (Oct 30, 2015)

very painful...sounds interesting though!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 30, 2015)

T500, must be interesting 


Glad u can tolerate it.


----------



## Seamus68 (Nov 2, 2015)

It's funny that you mention that.  I can say that even at 250 twice a week it's about killing me but
my strength is going up which is good but until the blood work is done after week 6 the jury is still out as to weather or not it's real. 





gymrat827 said:


> T500, must be interesting
> 
> 
> Glad u can tolerate it.


----------



## Seamus68 (Nov 16, 2015)

I did blood work after 5 weeks and test levels are up from 415 to just over 1500 and sterols went from 10 to 135.  This stuff has several different ester lengths so though it seems low I was wondering if it's  about average.

 Thanks.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 16, 2015)

It is a little low, but not useless. Make the best of the rest of the cycle. The hard part is yet to come.


----------



## Seamus68 (Nov 23, 2015)

After looking at the blood work it says test  >1500 so greater than sounds good.  I wish the cheap tests gave total testosterone.


----------

